# Model 826, likes to pull to the right?



## surrfman (Dec 7, 2014)

Just ressurected a real clean 826 from a low oil connecting rod failure. In post-op testing, the guy wants to drive slowly to the right when moving forward (didn't think to try in reverse.) Tires are set at 24lbs air pressure. Is it something to do with he left wheel assembly and the large differential 4-arm locking device, how do I know when it unlocks the differential, or should I look at the differential maybe locked-up in the gear case? I also noticed the the front skid shoes might need adjusting to get same height both sides. This was all ran on dry asphalt as I have no accumulating snow as of yet! 

Thanks guys,

Timmy C


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello tim, welcome to *SBF!!* it would be a big help if you could let us know who made the snowblower and a model number, everyone made an 826


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.
To eengage/disengage the differential you turn it in as far as it will go and that should lock the differential. For free wheel unscrew it a turn or two. It should have a limiter with the two nuts. I personally wouldn't run that much pressure in my tires. I generally run around 15 psi.

When in an unlocked position the right wheel is the one that is engaged and will make it seem to pull, especially on takeoff. Hope this helps.


----------



## surrfman (Dec 7, 2014)

Sorry, assumed being a john deere based forum, it was redundant!

That is way too many snowblowers, Sounds like way too much work! I got this guy simply as insurance it wouldn't snow like last year!!!

Thanks for the info on the diferential lock device, I'll try it later this afternoon. Gotta cut and burn up the twigs... that chain saw thing always gives one that Tim Taylor feeling!!!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA to the forms..


----------

